
Feds Seize Barrett Brown’s Legal Defense Fund - stfu
http://frontburner.dmagazine.com/2013/04/18/feds-seize-barrett-browns-legal-defense-fund/
======
tzs
Crappy reporting. They make it sound like the funds have been seized the way,
say, drug money, drug money is seized, and the defendant gets no benefit from
them.

What the Court is doing here is taking control of the funds to ensure they are
used for the defense.

~~~
revelation
Not to pay for his defense, but to pay for his assigned counsel.

Of course the dirty little secret is that assigned counsel is a completely
broken race-to-the-bottom system and in a federal lawsuit pretty much the same
as having no counsel at all. People donated so he could retain a proper
lawyer.

------
pchivers
I have no idea who Barrett Brown is, but I found this interesting profile of
him:

[http://www.dmagazine.com/Home/D_Magazine/2011/April/How_Barr...](http://www.dmagazine.com/Home/D_Magazine/2011/April/How_Barrett_Brown_Helped_Overthrow_the_Government_of_Tunisia.aspx)

It seems like he's an Aaron Swartz-like character who is involved with
Anonymous.

~~~
peterwwillis
Aaron Swartz was an incredibly talented and idealistic developer and
entrepreneur who made a slew of positive changes the world over.

Barrett Brown is a narcissistic heroin addicted hack journalist whose biggest
claims to fame are ones he creates or inflates through media-whoring and being
a mouthpiece for Anonymous.

The thing they share in common is the FBI enjoys fucking them both over as
hard as they can. I can't say that Barrett deserved it, but in no universe is
he in the same category as Aaron.

